# Really concerned with my new pups back hips and legs



## TeagNme (May 11, 2017)

Hey guys, so I'm new here and I did post in the welcome mat. I wanted some advice as I'm getting more and more concerned with my girls hind legs. 

First off she was the runt of her litter and is weighing in at 17lbs at 16 weeks. But my bigger concern is that there is a noticeable Wobble when she walks, her hind legs lean in and pretty much touch at the bend. Her paws seem to turn outward and she has an extra dewclaw. I'm very worried she may have some major issues that I was totally blind to when picking her up. Would love some advice and hoping I'm just being an overly concerned mama. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

puppies are sloppy walkers, she looks cow hocked , but again, puppies are sloppy at this age..I wouldn't worry about it..As for the rear dewclaw, they can be a pain if they get hooked on something, but it is what it is..I wouldn't worry about anything at this stage of age..She's gorgeous, I am partial to those black dawgs


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Let me start off by telling you that I am in absolutely no way an expert or really even a very experienced person with this. However, I want to tell you what my experience was like with my shepherd puppy, who is likely going to have to be put down in a week or two. Please do not let my experience scare you with your dog! Just be aware.

When I first brought my boy home at 10 weeks, I right away was unsure about his hind legs, hips, and feet as well. He seemed to wobble and to sway slightly, his back feet noticeably twisted outward when he walked, and he also dragged his back feet. I read back then that it isn't uncommon for a shepherd pup's hips to be "loose", and that this usually tightens up around 1 year. I decided not to worry about it, but I regret that now. I wish I had asked for an opinion from a vet or knowledgeable person.

As my boy got older, his back end got worse. The swaying was worse, it developed to "hopping", and eventually his legs gave out altogether. I went to the neurologist with him for the first time today, and the neurologist thinks that there have been signs of a neurological issue with Forrest since he was very young. These symptoms include what I have stated before: dragging of hind feet, hopping, swaying, feet twisting out when walking, standing with his feet twisted out. Forrest has a serious neurological issue that will change his life.

My whole point with this is:
I was concerned about my boy when he was very young, and having no in-person experience with shepherds, took his symptoms as common puppy things that would get better with time. For me, that was not the case. My experience is in absolutely no way normal or common. I would say that most people who have these concerns are probably just overreacting. I want you to know my story so that you can catch it early to make sure that it really is no big deal for your puppy. If you are highly concerned, I would say see a vet about it specifically. It can't hurt to get it checked out. It can hurt to not, as we see with my story. Best of wishes to you.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Sorry, I just wanted to state again:

Please do not let my story freak you out. This was a very weird experience, and it is in no way normal. You shouldn't be too worried at this point. I would say that you should just watch it, see if anything gets worse, and try not to worry too much. I was debating wether or not to tell you what happened to me because I was worried that it would make you panic about your puppy, but I thought it was important for you to know to watch it, and that if it seems to get worse, get it checked out. Please don't lose sleep over it though.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Puppies are sloppy, all over the place, loose, awful walkers... I have spent many months watching every step my boy took, back and forth with the breeder... now at 6 months of age I look at him and I have no idea what I was so worried about... he walks perfectly with no issues. Puppies grow at different rates, their bodies are awkward... more legs than they know what to do with. I would wait until she is older before worrying too much.


----------



## TeagNme (May 11, 2017)

Pytheis said:


> Sorry, I just wanted to state again:
> 
> Please do not let my story freak you out. This was a very weird experience, and it is in no way normal. You shouldn't be too worried at this point. I would say that you should just watch it, see if anything gets worse, and try not to worry too much. I was debating wether or not to tell you what happened to me because I was worried that it would make you panic about your puppy, but I thought it was important for you to know to watch it, and that if it seems to get worse, get it checked out. Please don't lose sleep over it though.




Thank you for telling your story as well as your affirmations. She seems fairly well over all and definitely does not drag her feet. She will start the bunny hopping when running around the yard with the kids. She went to the vet this morning and he didn't seem too concerned but also not to interested in my concern either. I'm going back Saturday so she can get an ear cleaning, I will definitely be more adamant about my concern.


----------



## TeagNme (May 11, 2017)

JakodaCD OA said:


> puppies are sloppy walkers, she looks cow hocked , but again, puppies are sloppy at this age..I wouldn't worry about it..As for the rear dewclaw, they can be a pain if they get hooked on something, but it is what it is..I wouldn't worry about anything at this stage of age..She's gorgeous, I am partial to those black dawgs


Thank you for the reassurance and yes definitely cow hocked. I'm truly praying I am overthinking and she grows out of it. The vet said they could remove the extra dewclaws, do you have any experience with this or would be for or against the surgery? He said it would be done at the same time she is spayed.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Bunny hopping is also not a concern with a puppy - they all do it at some point, its just the way they run.


----------



## TeagNme (May 11, 2017)

KaiserAus said:


> Bunny hopping is also not a concern with a puppy - they all do it at some point, its just the way they run.


Thank you! You have definitely put me at ease with the situation, but I will for sure be keeping an eye on her. Also, do you think she'll grow to a normal adult size? She's such a wee thing. 17 lbs currently


----------



## Pivot (Feb 12, 2017)

Nice looking pup and like others have said, puppys are awkward and clumsy at this age. Parents should give you a rough estimate of size. My pup is 2 weeks older and just got his last shot today, weighed in at 35#. He was from a large litter (10) and was on the small side when i picked him up. Parents were large boned. 

What do you feed your dog? Is she food motivated? My Breeder was using Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream puppy kibble, so I stuck with that. Couple times a week I would add an over easy egg or scrambled eggs as a topping and it would finish the meal quickly. Didn't plan on doing that everyday, but took note. At 14 weeks he weighed 22#. 16 weeks 25.5#. I wanted to stick with the kibble, because I not only prefer my dogs on the lean side, but bowel movements were good and the dog looked very healthy. Anyway, the pup showed signs of a parasite, which required medication added to food and I needed to entice. The vet tossed me a can of a high grade food they sold and said try this. I added a 1/3 of the can as a topping and my pup tore into that food. I immediately ordered a couple cases of the TOTW pacific stream cans from chewy and my dogs appetite has awoken. Be very careful though when you make any changes to a dogs diet. Go slow. To rich and you will be getting up in the wee hours to bring your dog outside. 

When I started adding a topping, my pup gained 10# in two weeks and went from a nibbler to banging bowls against the wall, licking them clean. The vet said he looked great. I would rattle the kibble in a bowl when I feed him prior and he would get up, stretch and mosey over. Now that I add a topping, I ask him if he's hungry and he runs and waits by the storage bin I keep the food and watches me fill the pan. He knows I add the can by the sink before I add some warm water, so he's over there sitting by the sink waiting for me to arrive. I let him lick the spoon when I'm done, before I toss it in the dishwasher, so that might explain that move . Then he races over to the mat where the pan goes and is literally quivering trying to hold a sit before I put the pan down. I was literally shocked at the transformation. Experiment a little bit and you might be surprised, but watch bowel movements and use common sense. Kids love ice cream and candy , but that doesn't mean that's what they get for dinner. Also check the guidlines for appropriate consumption regarding age and weight. 

A lot of this has to do with a growth spurt, but his kibble consumption has doubled from 14 weeks to 16 weeks and current consumption matches guidlines on bag, which are of course rule of thumb.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what vessel is she drinking out of?


----------



## TeagNme (May 11, 2017)

Pivot said:


> Nice looking pup and like others have said, puppys are awkward and clumsy at this age. Parents should give you a rough estimate of size. My pup is 2 weeks older and just got his last shot today, weighed in at 35#. He was from a large litter (10) and was on the small side when i picked him up. Parents were large boned.
> 
> What do you feed your dog? Is she food motivated? My Breeder was using Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream puppy kibble, so I stuck with that. Couple times a week I would add an over easy egg or scrambled eggs as a topping and it would finish the meal quickly. Didn't plan on doing that everyday, but took note. At 14 weeks he weighed 22#. 16 weeks 25.5#. I wanted to stick with the kibble, because I not only prefer my dogs on the lean side, but bowel movements were good and the dog looked very healthy. Anyway, the pup showed signs of a parasite, which required medication added to food and I needed to entice. The vet tossed me a can of a high grade food they sold and said try this. I added a 1/3 of the can as a topping and my pup tore into that food. I immediately ordered a couple cases of the TOTW pacific stream cans from chewy and my dogs appetite has awoken. Be very careful though when you make any changes to a dogs diet. Go slow. To rich and you will be getting up in the wee hours to bring your dog outside.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pivot, I currently have her on Nutro grain free, but I have been doing some research so I can start her on something more high quality. I'm trying to choose between Origen, totw, and blue wilderness. She was the runt of the litter and know matter how tiny she stays she will be very loved. I just want to be sure she's healthy, I don't think they took very good care of her. Both her eyes have infection, her ears had to be flushed, her stools are being tested, her fur seemed very dry and is flaky. I'm hoping to give her all the love and care she's needs and be able to see her transition into a healthy, beautiful, loved pup.


----------



## TeagNme (May 11, 2017)

carmspack said:


> what vessel is she drinking out of?


Haha, she's not drinking anything. She's sniffing my garden pot. Getting some more baby flowers going for the garden.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Try not to worry too much. Worry does no good anyway. My Shelby is a mostly GSD, mixed with who knows what, shelter pup. As a puppy, I was concerned about her too. She is terribly cowhocked. All four feet turn out. She has an extremely long body. She has no spacial awareness and is not too bright. Awesome combination. lol!

In spite of the worst confirmation of any dog on the planet, she has never had any issues. She will be 3 years old this summer. Sweetest dog in the world. Love her to death.

Your pup is gorgeous. Enjoy her.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

TeagNme said:


> Thank you for the reassurance and yes definitely cow hocked. I'm truly praying I am overthinking and she grows out of it. The vet said they could remove the extra dewclaws, do you have any experience with this or would be for or against the surgery? He said it would be done at the same time she is spayed.


I don't know what other people think but it can be a really good idea. Quite a few breeders do dewclaws when the pups are still itty bitty. Lots of vets have to do dewclaw stuff later on in the dogs life if they aren't removed because they get caught on stuff and torn.


----------



## Pivot (Feb 12, 2017)

TeagNme said:


> Thanks Pivot, I currently have her on Nutro grain free, but I have been doing some research so I can start her on something more high quality. I'm trying to choose between Origen, totw, and blue wilderness. She was the runt of the litter and know matter how tiny she stays she will be very loved. I just want to be sure she's healthy, I don't think they took very good care of her. Both her eyes have infection, her ears had to be flushed, her stools are being tested, her fur seemed very dry and is flaky. I'm hoping to give her all the love and care she's needs and be able to see her transition into a healthy, beautiful, loved pup.


That's awesome. Sounds like she's in good hands. I could care less how big my dog gets. I want him healthy with a good temperament. This is my sixth Shepherd and he has been the easiest. Wonderful disposition, friendly but cautious with everyone , man or beast. Fully house trained. Had 4 accidents in the house since arrived. I would like a little more drive, but it's still early. He has his moments, but has done no damage in my house which I was really worried about. Finished building a new house that took me two years to complete. I was going to roll up and move some very nice Persian rugs until I trusted, but never needed to. Granted I watch him like a hawk and if you put the effort in, you're usually rewarded. I trust him more every day. He's earning it. I have big fields that he can roam with me watching and I think it's sinking in that he comes when called or the 30' lead comes back out and we start over. Good luck with your pup


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Is the following true? Someone, forgot who, said that when they seem sound and sturdy at 7 weeks, they should be OK, given their upbringing is good.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

What does your vet say?


----------



## TeagNme (May 11, 2017)

LuvShepherds said:


> What does your vet say?


I brought it up to him, but he seemed more concerned with racking up my bill than actually discussing my baby. I do go back tomorrow for a follow up and will definitely be more assertive about my concerns. As the days pass I'm also seeing that she is very calm, almost too calm. She sleeps and lays around most the day. She will play for a bit but than easily tuckers out. We will see what happens tomorrow, hoping for good things or to just be able to find out if there is something wrong so we can fix her.


----------



## TeagNme (May 11, 2017)

Yes! Teagan has been amazing as well, so far, but I just put in a previous post that I'm not sure if she is naturally calm and quiet or she's lethargic due to some underlying issue. We go to the vet tomorrow, so we shall see. I'm glad to hear things are going well with your pup, sounds like you guys have lots of fun together. 



Pivot said:


> TeagNme said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Pivot, I currently have her on Nutro grain free, but I have been doing some research so I can start her on something more high quality. I'm trying to choose between Origen, totw, and blue wilderness. She was the runt of the litter and know matter how tiny she stays she will be very loved. I just want to be sure she's healthy, I don't think they took very good care of her. Both her eyes have infection, her ears had to be flushed, her stools are being tested, her fur seemed very dry and is flaky. I'm hoping to give her all the love and care she's needs and be able to see her transition into a healthy, beautiful, loved pup.
> ...


----------

